# Segmenting project



## terryf (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought I'd give segmenting a try. A gemsbok horn cap with ivory lower body.

I cut the horn in two places and added two identical pieces of ivory in between the end pieces of horn.

They are now being glued.

The foreseeable problem is this - the horn is a whole lot softer than the ivory, so would you suggest turning down the horn first and then the ivory or vice versa.

Thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 26, 2010)

Terry, I wouldn't have thought that the actual turning would be a problem. When I've turned soft and hard materials together, my biggest problem comes when sanding. But even that is solved by using a block behind the sandpaper. Good luck.

BTW, is the Gemsbok as notorious for cracking as the common buffalo blanks, after time?


----------



## terryf (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip re sanding 

Im not sure what happens after time, only time will tell  lol, no they dont crack unless you seal them. You dont put any finish on them at all and they're fine.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 27, 2010)

Definitely use a sanding block.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 27, 2010)

Terry.
I'm anxious to see the finished product. It sounds like it should look great,.


----------



## terryf (Dec 27, 2010)

bobjackson said:


> Terry.
> I'm anxious to see the finished product. It sounds like it should look great,.



Thanks Bob, take a look here :biggrin:

Cheers
Terry


----------

